# We Need To Work!!!



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

I am moving to Johannesburg through intra company transfer , was wondering if my SPOUSE will be allowed to work 

What kind of visa will she get and what are other possible visa options available.. I know that SPOUSE are allowed to work in Australia but that's not the same country in all countries 




I


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Deansharma said:


> I am moving to Johannesburg through intra company transfer , was wondering if my SPOUSE will be allowed to work
> 
> What kind of visa will she get and what are other possible visa options available.. I know that SPOUSE are allowed to work in Australia but that's not the same country in all countries
> 
> ...


Your spouse will only be able to work if she get her own work permit. Unless you have PR or your spouse is a S.A. citizen she must be sponsored.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Or if she has a skill that is on the shortage list in SA she could obtain a visa under this category, otherwise it will be an uphill struggle.


----------

